# German Shepherds as LDG's



## LuvMyNDG's

Does anyone have any experience using a German Shepherd as a livestock guardian? I know they were originally bred for herding/livestock guarding, but don't usually hear of people using them as LGD's nowadays. This is the breed I grew up with and love, but we had them as pets. I need to get LGD, but am doing some research and so far the Marmemma sounds like the way to go. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks. :whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I feel that a German Shepard would be a good herding dog if properly trained. I don't think they would make a good full time LGD but could be wrong. 

I personally am getting a Anatolian Shepard Dog after a lot of research on the different breeds. I also really liked the Maremma and the only thing that kept us from them was a bit of tendency of unpredictably towards children. That may have only been the breeders I spoke with but with 2 young kids I was swayed away.


----------



## milkmaid

That's very interesting, because I was just recently wondering the same thing! We have never had a German shepherd, but I have been threatened by one. Yikes, not fun.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's

Thank you for responding! I also looked into the Anatolian Shepherds and most everything I read about them was positive, except that they are "fiercely possessive" over their livestock and families, which kind of worried me. Have you heard/read that as well?


----------



## KW Farms

I think it would be very hard to find one with genetics that actually have the guardian instincts bred into them. I'm sure since there are very few still used for livestock work that through the generations it's been bred out. As where there are many people today breeding LGDs purely for guarding livestock. I personally wouldn't use one in place of the more popular LGD breeds.

I didn't know german shepherds were used as livestock guards in the past...I thought they were just used for herding? :scratch: Interesting...


----------



## toth boer goats

I wouldn't use one as a LGD....they are just not right for the job....


----------



## freedomstarfarm

LuvMyNDG's said:


> Thank you for responding! I also looked into the Anatolian Shepherds and most everything I read about them was positive, except that they are "fiercely possessive" over their livestock and families, which kind of worried me. Have you heard/read that as well?


Yes they are and tons of proper socialization is very important. Many LGD are very protective and if not well socialized it can be a issue.


----------



## nancy d

Yeah those German Shepards are cool dogs but not created for guarding livestock.
One of my Anatolians can get possessive of kids but will let my 9yr old grand son come in to bottle feed (under my supervision of course)
But if a stranger were to come in without my husband or me Im sure it wouldnt be pretty.
Matter of fact only a couple of folks are allowed in with goats when they are here to help. One of them started to pet a doe & Deputy got up slowly, growling softly.
"Um, you might want to step back & keep your hands to yourself".


----------



## Randi

I grew up with White German Shepard dogs. Smartest dogs I've ever seen. My only experience with a Shepard and goats: The shepard killed my newborn goat. :sigh:


----------



## Sunny Daze

I have never owned a German Shepherd but knew a few that had a very high drive to chase so don't think they would be the best at quarding. As for Anatolians, it depends a great deal on how you raise them. We socialized our Anatolian quite a bit with people as I give riding lessons and have children come on and off the property quite a bit. She actually loves people and especially kids. She will bark at people that come by she doesn't know, especially at night, but would not be aggressive unless she really perceived a threat. She will not tolerate strange animals, however, especially dogs she doesn't know, on the property.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

German Shepherds are beautiful, sweet dogs, but I would not use them for goat guarding. They have had a bad reputation with killing goats. I would go with a Great Pyrenees or and Anatolian Sheperd. :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz

I have to say I am going against majority here....

My family has had German Shepherds for years. Purebreds, and rescues. All of our dogs have been sweet and gentle with chickens, cats, baby goats, and any livestock. They are smart dogs. They know when something or someone isn't supposed to be there and they will take care of ***** and coyotes.

Our german shepherds we don't get as pups. We rescue most from the pound. We've had many great dogs over the years. NEVER had ANY problem with goats and baby goats with them. In fact, the dogs are VERY protective over the goats. It's cute because our current girl, Lizzi, will lick the babies and the mom's on the noses. The goats even occasionally headbutt her but she's never snapped at them. She was an abuse case and was trained to hunt animals (she definitely has that kill instinct... She picks fights with huge raccoons and escapes without a scratch!)

And a common misconception... She's never tried to herd them either.

Overall I guess it would just depend on the dog. If you supervise them when your out there it would be okay I'm sure. Or even keep the dog outside the goat pasture and not in the same pen with the goats. A guard dog is a great thing to have around. I get nervous of all the stray dogs and ***** and coyotes here but I sleep well at night knowing if anything was amiss Lizzi would let us know.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Rowdy do your German Shepards live in the goat pen? I think that is what LuvMyNDG's is looking for; a full time LGD. 
I have a pit bull that I have loos on my property all the time that does a great job of protecting the animals and is fine with our free range chickens but I don't leave him in the goat fields unattended. He would most likely be fine but I don't want to risk him deciding to play too rough. 

Germans Shepards are beautiful to see in action herding. I went to a herding trial once and most the dogs were border collies but there was a German Shepard and he knew his stuff and was so graceful.


----------



## RowdyKidz

No, there is my grandad's tools that need guarding at night or they would be in with my goats. They are left unattended a lot and I trust them with the goats.

It's all about blood lines and how they are raised imo :whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Bloodlines and how they are raised is HUGE! You are sure right about that!! Well at least they are out there even if not in without the goats to protect them.  Sounds like you have a winner of a dog!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Overall I guess it would just depend on the dog. If you supervise them when your out there it would be okay I'm sure. Or even keep the dog outside the goat pasture and not in the same pen with the goats. A guard dog is a great thing to have around. I get nervous of all the stray dogs and ***** and coyotes here but I sleep well at night knowing if anything was amiss Lizzi would let us know.


 A LGD is suppose to stay with the goats 24/7 and should be with them...at all times...a coyote or other critters... can jump the fence and take babies right and left ...as well as a person....and the German shepard will be on the opposite side...barking like mad and can't do anything about it... supervised visits with the goats... isn't going to protect the goats when you aren't around either....I am not just singling out German shepards.... that is with any dog that is not bred to protect livestock.....that is why... it is crucial.... to get a LGD ...it is bred into them to protect...and not harm if they are trained right as a pup..... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms

I agree. I've never heard of GS's for guarding livestock. :scratch: They're bred as a shepherds assistant...to herd the livestock AND yes, they should also defend the herder and flock from predators, BUT any dog will usually defend his home or family...or just chase and bark at a stray coyote or dog. They were not bred to live with the herd 24/7 as a "herd member".

A German Shepherd simply does not have the instincts and breeding a well bred LGD would have. I personally would not take the risk.


----------



## RowdyKidz

toth boer goats said:


> Overall I guess it would just depend on the dog. If you supervise them when your out there it would be okay I'm sure. Or even keep the dog outside the goat pasture and not in the same pen with the goats. A guard dog is a great thing to have around. I get nervous of all the stray dogs and ***** and coyotes here but I sleep well at night knowing if anything was amiss Lizzi would let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> A LGD is suppose to stay with the goats 24/7 and should be with them...at all times...a coyote or other critters... can jump the fence and take babies right and left ...as well as a person....and the German shepard will be on the opposite side...barking like mad and can't do anything about it... supervised visits with the goats... isn't going to protect the goats when you aren't around either....I am not just singling out German shepards.... that is with any dog that is not bred to protect livestock.....that is why... it is crucial.... to get a LGD ...it is bred into them to protect...and not harm if they are trained right as a pup..... :wink:
Click to expand...

Pam, I was meaning to make sure if they are okay with goats first. Lots of supervision before they are trusted. :thumb: Even the breeds who are bred for guarding have issues with animals occasionally. Bloodlines and breeding is never fool proof. :wink: Thankfully we've not had a bad experience with our shepherds. The worst we had is a wandering LGD come to our yard. :doh: 
My friend also had an Australian Shepherd with her Pygmies. She bought her to herd them and she'd rather protect them. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

Well best of luck to you... :thumb: 
I would never trust any dog.... that is not a LGD alone with the goats...but that is just me..... I do know... that a LGPup does booboo's... but.. that is because he/she are learning.... but have that instinct bred into them ..(If it is a good LGD) as I know ....some fail to do their jobs... and are not worthy...but a German Shepard to me.. is not a LGD.. :wink:


----------



## crowe

We have 3 German Shepherds....
Yes , they guard our whole property.
But they are not kept in the fence with the goats. Thay do patrol the fence line though.
We live waaay out.... so they keep cyote, bear, wild cats, fox, and stray dogs AWAY. 
There has been a couple times that a couple of my goats have gotten out of their pen..... the German Shepherds try to hold them down so they can't run away. The dogs didn't try to harm the goats ....
It's like they know that they are not supposed to be out of their fenced/yard area.


----------



## BoringGoat

I breed, raise, and compete with working line German Shepherds. Ours come from 100% imported European lines. My favorite girl is also a fantastic herding dog. She is completely natural at it. I would also trust her 24/7 to be in with the animals, but usually she is inside with me. This is the type of dog that will love on a small, fluffy animal and not harm it ... even chicks. At the same time, she can go right out and herd with the best of them. 

What made her this way? Genetics is a huge part in it. She is not a showline. She is not American bred. She comes from generations of finely bred working line dogs. Also, she is not over the top nor extreme. She was a medium drive pup and we worked with her to build up her drives. From the time she was a puppy, she was taught to respect the animals and refrain from chasing. However, as an adult her prey drive was still there and came into play when we started herding. 

I guess my point is that yes, a GSD could be a LDG but it would take an exceptional one to do it. They are fantastic herding dogs, but probably few of them would make LDGs. You'd have to start out with a well bred pup out of good stock, with medium drives, and train from the age of a pup.


----------



## debbiep

I am new to goats but my shepherd has come through like a champ. Now I sold one of her pups to a friend with goats and he bit the ear. I think she put them together too young. Areil was grown when we introduced them and worked with her. She now lets the chickens sleep on her. Goes in the dog house and sleeps with the mini mancha. Great dog.


----------



## primal woman

My first post on thegoatspot and it is about German Shepherds! 

I've raised Shepherds for years as well as Bernese Mountain dogs. Both can be great guardian stock dogs. Shepherds are very versatile and if raised correctly they can mold into whatever you need them to do. My current Shepherd is a pure white, she used to be my guard dog and now she lives with my goats, chickens, cats and horse. They all live together. Makes for great entertainment. I am in hopes she is bred at this time. 

Not all Shepherds are created equal though. And I would be careful to get the right kind. This one is from Canada. I've had them from Czechoslovakia as well and they worked great. My Bernese male used to lick the baby goats. It was so cute.


----------



## use2bwilson

I have a rescued LGD. He's a 5 year old Akbash (very similar to the Anatolian just all white). He's great with our goats and chickens and great with kids and cats and our dogs. He's with the goats 24/7 more or less - he does enjoy his daily walks with me & the other dogs and sometimes a break from the heat during the day. It's really just the dusk to dawn hours that we really need protection for the goats. We have a number of coyotes just outside our property and hear them very nearby every night. Our akbash is out there barking and guarding all night. He knows his job. It's in his blood. He was off of a huge ranch in WY and ended up in a high-kill shelter as a stray.
I do rescue for herding breeds but have also started to work with the akbash rescue locally. There are quite a few dogs that need rescue despite being a rare breed. Rescue is a great option because you get a mature dog. If you get a LGD as a puppy, it takes 2-3 years before you can totally trust the dog with the herd. As a pup, they can be playful at times and injure a goat by accident. Since they are such big dogs, LGD take 2-3 years to mature. I would be happy to help you find a great LGD through a rescue. We are always looking for great homes for these amazing dogs.


----------

